# Hand Feeding big Rhomb



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

I figured if I was going to try this I had better video it, just in case I lose some fingers...........
>
>


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

They say the big Rhoms can take your hand off with a few bites to the wrist. The video was kind of freeky sort of like if father Damian tried to exercise the demons out of Regan using hug therapy.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

You're f'in nuts! Lol! Nice looking monster you got there.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Wow! I love those big rhoms. This is one of my favorite videos/fish on this site!


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Amazing, good luck and move kwick.................................., buy the way thats one of the most beautifull Rhoms I've seen I saved a vid. of him eating months ago


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

bigshawn said:


> Amazing, good luck and move kwick.................................., buy the way thats one of the most beautifull Rhoms I've seen I saved a vid. of him eating months ago


Yeah that rhom is friggin beautiful!


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Awesome fish man!! Nice background too.. What you got in there? And as for the hand feeding.. GL trying not to loose one of your fingers or your hands.. The fish is like 5x bigger than your whole hands. hahaha


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Some people have just got to learn the hard way.... anyways, thats one helluva fantastic looking monster rhom you've got there.... Be careful.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I love that guy-










We do need to see more of it though...


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

damn thats a beautyfull Rhomb!..and u got balls!


----------



## Σņįġmã (Mar 25, 2006)

WOw thats one super RHOM....I have a 13" Caribe can almost hand feed him keep up the good work+takecare!


----------



## Blaze1175 (Feb 3, 2008)

wow, I think even the rhom can't believe you stuck your hand and arm in there


----------



## Blaze1175 (Feb 3, 2008)

Blaze1175 said:


> They say the big Rhoms can take your hand off with a few bites to the wrist. The video was kind of freeky sort of like if father Damian tried to exercise the demons out of Regan using hug therapy.


lmao!!!

I can't watch the vid w/o laughing however, he is an incredible looking rhom









[/quote]


----------



## Quido (Dec 5, 2006)

Nice monster!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Great video! That is such a beautiful fish you have there..congrats.

A hand feeding would be great to see. But for your own safety you should wear a mesh glove. Try and get your hands on one because that Rhom can certainly bite hard enough to take a finger off and also..He's probably alot faster than you :laugh:

Great vid..I want to see more of this monster


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

Your either brave or stupid! Very nice rhom though and tank set up.


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

thanks for all the great compliments on the fish.

as for myself, I'm thinking a little stupid rather then brave.

he's been eating from a long set of tongs on a regular basis.



MiGsTeR said:


> Awesome fish man!! Nice background too.. What you got in there?


he's been living with Tetras with no problems. 
its my first community tank.

Neons
Glowlights
Black skirts
Bleeding hearts
rummy nose

with Hatchet fish at the surface
and Corydoras sifting the gravel
Otto Cats cleaning the fake plants


----------



## mkbasketball (Oct 8, 2007)

Sweet Rhom dude = O


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I dont know if your a F'in IDIOT or just have BIG ballz.

I lean toward an idiot..haha.

That Rhom is GOrgeous though man!!!


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Canso said:


> Awesome fish man!! Nice background too.. What you got in there?


*he's been living with Tetras with no problems. 
its my first community tank.

Neons
Glowlights
Black skirts
Bleeding hearts
rummy nose

with Hatchet fish at the surface
and Corydoras sifting the gravel
Otto Cats cleaning the fake plants
*[/quote]

SWWWEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTT!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

yeah.. that's like a dream rhom !!

He's amazing.. more vids !!!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

man, i gotta tell you that your fish/tank was my background for a long time on my work computer. so long i forgot whos tank it was. thanks for sharing!
but thats an awesome tank, and your nuts btw, i would be scared shitless of that thing.
more vids!


----------



## webby06_2007 (Oct 25, 2007)

cant beat a big rhom m8 looks really good im jellous now keep up the good work


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

that is like a dream rhomb ...awsome


----------



## Northstar (Jun 19, 2003)

Beautiful fish......but hand feeding


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Crazy, you should name him The Beast!


----------



## wundwasser (Apr 1, 2007)

i bet he didn't eat from your hand...rhoms are simply to skittish to do so....mine is now 14" and he would even not eat if the light is on...i always feed him at dusk or dawn so there just comes a little light in the room...but that you did that wow i could never do that because my rhom is soooo fast and unpredictable...also i wouldn't even have the idea to try it....thank you for sharing this great vid man!


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

awesome fish, tank, and video. your rhom looks huge next to your hand. 
you are crazy for trying to hand feed it! LOL


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Wow pretty soon we might be calln you capt. hook. lol I would start with some tongs or somethn not my hand just to see if hed take it from something. I recently started feeding my reds by hand but my hand doesnt go in the water. I slip the fillet in between the hood and tank keeping my hand out of teeths way. Once one hits they go ballistic. Is that a salmon steak? Thought about trying to feed my reds that but wasnt sure if theyd go for it. Gl with the feedings keep the camera rolling.


----------



## ricchu (Dec 22, 2007)

you're rhomb it's totally insane! you've got a monster out there!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Absolutely awesome fish and aquarium!

I don't use this 'smiley' very often... but in your case...............


----------



## jsadlersos (Mar 11, 2008)

Awsome Rhom!! Be careful, you don't want to end up looking like my shop teacher


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

haloofflies said:


> Awsome Rhom!! Be careful, you don't want to end up looking like my shop teacher


You had a shop teacher like that too!! HAHA.......I was there when mine lost 2 fingers messing with a jig and trying to bitch at one of the kids!!! It was quite a sight!!







Anyways I love this fish! Post some more vids asap.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I thought the title said something about a big rhom.......

It's certainly nice to see the beast again man....One of my favs right there..Looking good man...Keep it up...


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

ah i love seeing that video again. awesome fish and i really like the setup


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

ANy updates?
This is almost 3 months old.


----------



## piraya.ca (Mar 6, 2008)

Very sexy Rhom and great setup.


----------



## caribad (Jul 27, 2008)

Simply Awesome!


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

nice try


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Sorry fellow's but this video is not what you think. I've seen this video before on youtube. And, for a while I to thought that he actually put his hand in the tank, too. But, I read somewhere about this video. I know it's dark. But, watch the video again. Right when his hand move's downward to start the dangling of the meat. You can see that he actually put's his arm in front of the tank. He's never in the water. Look slowly, you can see his hand rub near the top of the tank, and slide down the glass. 
Think about this. If this was his very first time feeding this huge rhom. Why would he go so close to the mouth or the rhom itself. You have no idea how the rhom is going to reach, why tease him.Notice the rhom, not once attempt's to taste or smell the meat. He move's away rather moving toward's. It's hard to see if there is water movement's being made by this guy's arm. It's as if this guy is shoving the meat into the mouth of this rhom. As, he goes near the rhom, the farther the rhom move's in the opposite direction. 
I just now have been feeding my 4 inch bm elong from my hand. I've only had him for a month. When I haven't feed him in awhile. He will attack the food right out of my hand, without any thought to my finger. I'm feeding him silverside's by the way. Everytime he approaches the dangling silverside. I get nervous, nervous that he'll accidently grab some of my finger's. 
I'm not trying to be a hater to this guy. But, at least he could tell the truth instead of leading you guy's on.


----------



## Richmond (Sep 20, 2007)

Gerrad said:


> Sorry fellow's but this video is not what you think. I've seen this video before on youtube. And, for a while I to thought that he actually put his hand in the tank, too. But, I read somewhere about this video. I know it's dark. But, watch the video again. Right when his hand move's downward to start the dangling of the meat. You can see that he actually put's his arm in front of the tank. He's never in the water. Look slowly, you can see his hand rub near the top of the tank, and slide down the glass.
> Think about this. If this was his very first time feeding this huge rhom. Why would he go so close to the mouth or the rhom itself. You have no idea how the rhom is going to reach, why tease him.Notice the rhom, not once attempt's to taste or smell the meat. He move's away rather moving toward's. It's hard to see if there is water movement's being made by this guy's arm. It's as if this guy is shoving the meat into the mouth of this rhom. As, he goes near the rhom, the farther the rhom move's in the opposite direction.
> I just now have been feeding my 4 inch bm elong from my hand. I've only had him for a month. When I haven't feed him in awhile. He will attack the food right out of my hand, without any thought to my finger. I'm feeding him silverside's by the way. Everytime he approaches the dangling silverside. I get nervous, nervous that he'll accidently grab some of my finger's.
> I'm not trying to be a hater to this guy. But, at least he could tell the truth instead of leading you guy's on.


^^^^ what?

the video is exactly what it says it is.

the hand is inside tank.

and that fish is under estimated at 17"


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

So how are the little fish nibbling at the food?
Are they outside the tank as well?


----------



## Furgwa (Sep 23, 2003)

ya did somebody put the light that is shining on his arm outside the tank too??


----------



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

big a$$ fish..that things about 300$+ suprise he isint eating those small fish
btw what size tank...its clean..


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Gerrad said:


> Sorry fellow's but this video is not what you think. I've seen this video before on youtube. And, for a while I to thought that he actually put his hand in the tank, too. But, I read somewhere about this video. I know it's dark. But, watch the video again. Right when his hand move's downward to start the dangling of the meat. You can see that he actually put's his arm in front of the tank. He's never in the water. Look slowly, you can see his hand rub near the top of the tank, and slide down the glass.
> Think about this. If this was his very first time feeding this huge rhom. Why would he go so close to the mouth or the rhom itself. You have no idea how the rhom is going to reach, why tease him.Notice the rhom, not once attempt's to taste or smell the meat. He move's away rather moving toward's.
> 
> I'm not trying to be a hater to this guy. But, at least he could tell the truth instead of leading you guy's on.


Are you serious? You can see his hand enter the water, you can see the size difference between his arm in the water and the top out of water due to the refraction, you can see the other fish eating the meat. The rhom moves away because it's not everyday he gets a human arm in with his fillet.

Don't just make assumptions...


----------

